# Two Knitted Hats and a Crocheted Headband for a Baby Girl



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,
Here are my latest baby girl hats and a headband.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Really cute!


----------



## Tareca (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful designs as always xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

All beautiful!!!! ;0)


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow. Your work is beautiful. All are very pretty.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

That headband is to die for - sooo sooo cute and I love the hats.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Lovely


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love the hats. Is there a link for them?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

grandday said:


> Love the hats. Is there a link for them?


Thank you so much, Grandday! The patterns for the hats and headband are available in my shops Handknitsbyelena on Etsy, Craftsy and Ravelry. They are very affordable. The links to the shops are under this post in small blue print.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the pink and white hat in particular.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just ordered two of your patterns and it was sooooooo easy, thank you your work is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Your patterns are beautiful!!! I am going to purchase the three you have posted today. I was wondering if I can do the hats in the round as I hate to sew anything (actually I can't sew  ). I have usually been able to work a pattern in the round even if it calls for straight needles. Thanks again for sharing your beautiful work.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful work!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

They are all just beautiful!


----------



## Serenity's Gift Cove (Sep 10, 2012)

oh my goodness knittingkitty... you are amazing... I love the hats and head band here, and I took a peek at your site... absolutely adorable stuff there... I will have to book mark it and come back later....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I love these..so dainty...


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely work! Sweet!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

They're darling! I sure wouldn't mind having the patterns if you're able to share them.


----------



## Genia (Sep 8, 2011)

Love the hats. I make baby hats for the hospital and I would like the patterns.


----------



## morgansam51 (Apr 4, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here are my latest baby girl hats and a headband.


I absolutely love your patterns! I just went to your shop on Etsy and ordered the pattern for the first hat. It will look adorable on both my granddaughters.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry about the delay with my response, had a busy morning getting my 3 -year- old son ready for school. 
Thank you so much for all your compliments, I appreciate them very, very much! Janis and Morgansam51, and Everybody who purchased my patterns, thank you soooo much for supporting me and my little shop!
SandraPurl, the pattern for the first hat can be easily changed for straight needles, the second one would require more time to change, but I think it's possible, too. All of my hat patterns are written for straight needles, because I am not a fan of double pointed needles, lol. But I will make some seamless hats in the future.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

How adorable - each and every item! I've always wondered about headbands on babies - do they really enjoy them, or is it a great photo-op for the big people? The one you have pictured here IS precious - as is the one in your avatar......but since the babies can't verbalize, I do wonder........
Grandmother Carolyn


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Your work is VERY beautiful. Some lucky little girl is going to look like a Fashionista wearing these darling hats!


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> All beautiful!!!!
> 
> I agree!


----------



## josephinemiller (Jul 12, 2012)

They are just beautiful. Such different styles look new and unique . The headband is to die for. Great job.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Just ordered your patterns. They are very reasonably priced.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Pink fans stitch is your own? It is beautiful! I love what you've made.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I just ordered also! Can't wait to make the pink fan hat. Hope it's not too hard. I'm still learning! Thanks for the affordable prices as well. I'd rather buy a single pattern than a whole book which usually has more patterns that I won't use then those that I will!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

How hard do you think it would be to make these larger for a toddler? Because your patterns are gorgeous and I would love to make them for my favorite little girl.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am wondering about toddler sizes also. I just saw your photos on Etsy - you are such an artist! Beautiful designs. Then I saw your picture - you're so young!!! I thought you'd be someone who'd knitted for 30 years. Congratulations on your talent!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much again, Everybody!Your support means so much to me! 
As for the sizes, the hat patterns do have toddler sizes- 2-4 years old. They both fit my 3-year-old boy who has a pretty big head. If I had a little girl, I would take pictures of her wearing the hats, but my little boy cannot be a model for girls' hats ..LOL  And I will have to come up with larger sizes later...
Bonbf3, I am 36 years old and I've been knitting since I was 10, so it's 26 years. And I never get tired of it, it's an amazing craft


----------



## marilynann (Mar 23, 2011)

lovely work!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so very much again, Everybody!Your support means so much to me!
> As for the sizes, the hat patterns do have toddler sizes- 2-4 years old. They both fit my 3-year-old boy who has a pretty big head. If I had a little girl, I would take pictures of her wearing the hats, but my little boy cannot be a model for girls' hats ..LOL  And I would have to come up with larger sizes later...
> Bonbf3, I am 36 years old and I've been knitting since I was 10, so it's 26 years. And I never get tired of it, it's an amazing craft


It's great to have something you enjoy so much and do so well!

I'm so glad the patterns have bigger sizes, too. We have mostly boys - 8 grandsons and 5 granddaughters. This will be so much fun to do for my 4-year old granddaughter and her 3-month old sister. I'll be looking at your patterns a lot!


----------



## bethany02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

Lovely hats and the headband is so nice.


----------



## SandraPurl (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for your feedback!! I didn't mean double pointed needles as I never learned to use them, but I taught myself to use 2 circulars. 

Keep in knitting!!!
SandraPurl



Knittingkitty said:


> Sorry about the delay with my response, had a busy morning getting my 3 -year- old son ready for school.
> Thank you so much for all your compliments, I appreciate them very, very much! Janis and Morgansam51, and Everybody who purchased my patterns, thank you soooo much for supporting me and my little shop!
> SandraPurl, the pattern for the first hat can be easily changed for straight needles, the second one would require more time to change, but I think it's possible, too. All of my hat patterns are written for straight needles, because I am not a fan of double pointed needles, lol. But I will make some seamless hats in the future.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, I love the two hats


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Adorable, I love the two hats


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

oops, sorry, I don't know how I sent two messages


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Looked at all your patterns, and they are all stunning!I need to get a lot better before I tackle any of them.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## Esponga (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful patterns. Thank you for making them so affordable. Sell a lot more that way too.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

These are so beautiful, just had to buy a pattern


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

very nice.
please share the patterns.


----------



## sulabhasabnis1953 (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, you are truly wonderful! Best wishes to Everybody!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

These are beautiful, I have never seen these patterns before.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very nice work. I thing a bead in the flower would look great also.


----------



## tatty82 (Apr 6, 2012)

oh they are beautiful


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Here are my latest baby girl hats and a headband.


Stunning!!!! They really are!!!!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful! 

Anita


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Lovely little hats and head band. Beautiful!!!


----------



## cmsezto (Jan 31, 2012)

I love all of your work, pink and white hat is the most.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW. I really love those hats.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

I Love em all.. especially your fan stitch hat.. would make beautiful adult hat too! I want one now.. :lol:


----------



## gladi719 (May 17, 2012)

They are beautiful.


----------



## sbarrette (Dec 10, 2012)

just lovely


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

One is prettier than the other. Beautiful work. I love the crocheted headband and have never tried doing that kind of work. The flowers add so much to all the girlie things.
KathyM
Southern Perl


----------



## helenthomas (Apr 12, 2018)

can i have the instruction for this cute headband???


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very beautiful


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------

